# The Official 11-9/10 Storm Discussion Thread



## awf170 (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like sugarloaf will get the most again, with wildcat closely behind IMO.  I say both of them will get over a foot, bretton woods will probably get about 8 inches and along with snowmaking last night and the next 2 nights.  Who knows maybe they will be the suprise opener this weekend.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2005)

I see blue:







http://intellicast.com/IcastPage/Lo...odgrp=RadarImagery&product=Radar&prodnav=none


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2005)

Showing up as rain on the radar. Any Killington locals want to give a report?


----------



## skidbump (Nov 9, 2005)

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/radar-local.asp?anim=still&type=&site=KPWM


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Showing up as rain on the radar. Any Killington locals want to give a report?



Rain here in the Upper Valley and White River Valleys just east of K-mart and a few hundred feet shorter...could be snowing up there...


----------



## freeheel_skier (Nov 9, 2005)

This guy is usually pretty accurate for central Vt., the Kingdom and Champlain Valley.

http://www.vtlink.net/users/wxman/weatheringheights/index.asp


----------



## DJAK (Nov 9, 2005)

Snowing hard @ Sunday River @ 5:30 pm. Almost an inch down already.

http://www.sundayriver.com/camshot.html?action=showbig&i=0


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 10, 2005)

Any updates on snowfall from last night from the North Country?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 10, 2005)

local weather guy is calling for 2-4" by tomorrow morning across the higher elevations of the Greens and the ADKS.  It snowed a bit up high on this side (NY) of the Lake last night.


----------



## DJAK (Nov 10, 2005)

2-4" at base of Sunday River. 4-6" at summits. Snowmaking slated to start this afternoon.

http://www.sundayriver.com/camshot.html?action=showbig&i=0


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2005)

no accumulcation even at elevation up here in the burke area.  off and on snow flurries today with no accum yet.


----------



## Breeze (Nov 10, 2005)

Some accumulation at Wildcat, maybe 6 at the base and not  much more than that at the summit.  Some folks hiked up  this morning, but its REALLY wet, and not much cover.  Temps hovered in the low 40's even up in the Notch. 

Light flurries at 3:30 today.  Public Service NH was doing some line maintenance  in the Notch today, so there was no phone/lights/heat/staff @ Wildcat. 

Breeze


----------

